# Running out of room!!!!!!!!!



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

So you know what that means!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wazzapp::helloooo::whoohoo:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

make it rain JonDot!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Yay! Glad to see you clearing out some of your stash.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Oooh no..


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Drop the hammer bro go get em!!


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Ha! Looks like you're bringing the pain...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Go get em... atleast i am safe this time  I just got hit by u! Nice stash though wow


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice wonder who it is


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

OH Damn... the guy on the bottom box label is f'ing SCREWED... hahaha. Go get 'em John... I got a feeling SC is gonna be neck deep in the SUCK come Friday. Ahahahahahahahahahaha:huh_oh::wazzapp:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm not saying nothing!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

You have a impressive collection! Bring the pain to a few deserving BOTL's.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I knew you weren't showing off for nothing.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Some poor chump better have insurance.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice! Very nice collection BTW.


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Doh! Look Out!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> OH Damn... the guy on the bottom box label is f'ing SCREWED... hahaha. Go get 'em John... I got a feeling SC is gonna be neck deep in the SUCK come Friday. Ahahahahahahahahahaha:huh_oh::wazzapp:


Nope!None of them is heading for SC!There may be 1 in there for NY tho!!!:helloooo:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Nope!None of them is heading for SC!There may be 1 in there for NY tho!!!:helloooo:


In that case BLOW those other guys up  John only comes with heavy artillary so good luck to all.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Nope!None of them is heading for SC!There may be 1 in there for NY tho!!!:helloooo:


:huh_oh:Sorry guys... I tried. :teacher::mumbles:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh dam now Jondot is locked and loaded


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Me thinks you need to start smoking


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

That's a quite impressive stash. Can't wait to see for who, and what those bombs are packed with.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

oh no.... let them fly


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

get em, jon!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

...i knew there was a reason why i decided not to bomb you... lmao

go tear them up john!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I will take the Illusione's and the La Riqueza's


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Fire away Jon!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Any bomb that you send is top notch Jon, go get em'.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

mwhahahahahaha not if i get you first


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

ummm oh wow i didnt see those pictures until now ooh wow, umm m runnnnnn!!!!!! thats insane jon i seriously envy you


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

LOL, and I thought you were going to say you were getting a bigger humidor.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Those are some nice looking smokes. I know of a good home for some. JK. I like the ISOM and VSG tray. Very tastey.


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

I wish I had your problem!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

It's a jungle in those humidors.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

bring the pain man!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

I feel your pain man! I know exactly what you mean:

*Oh no wait, maybe I don't! Damn dude you need to SMOKE MORE!!*


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Got for it John!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Whoever it may be... It gona be one lucky BOTL!! John's send out is always awesome!! Don't hurt them too hard John!! :biggrin:


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Go get 'em Jon, If you're parting with any Lanceros, Think of me!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

It's all fun and games until someone shoots their eye out with a Red Rider BB gun.............


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Go get em Johnny!!!!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Me thinks you need to start smoking


What he said!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Aaaaandd....here we go again.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I think it could hurt a little. Go get em John


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

BTW have you ever heard of organization? I think you can reorder those boxes a bit more :lol:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

means you need to rearrange your humis, to make more efficient use of that space? :biggrin:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Here comes the pain for someone


----------



## OzPod (Aug 27, 2008)

Bring the thunder Jon, make the sky turn black!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Send some sticks over this way


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You have plenty of room. I could get several more boxes in there.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man very nice


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn my friend you need to get to smoking.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Feel free to send me anything that needs to go. JK. Looks good John.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

any bombs land???


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I can help you out with the LFD's, LG's, and Coronados.


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like someone is gonna get it!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice stash there. You don't mess around.


----------

